# Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:
I am getting kind of concerned about some recent posts in which forum members (Eos owners) have told of disappointing dealership experiences either when they purchased their Eos, or when they returned for after-sale service. So I think it would be useful if those of us who have already purchased an Eos created a list of dealerships that we can *wholeheartedly recommend* to prospective Eos owners.
If you have purchased an Eos and you enjoyed a good experience at your dealership - meaning, you would recommend your dealership to another forum member who is thinking of buying an Eos - please post the name and address of the dealership, and the name of the person to contact, as an addition to this thread.
NB: This request for dealership recommendations is made ONLY TO EOS OWNERS. I don't care if your brother-in-law is the best Eos salesman or service technician in the world, if you have not bought or leased an Eos yourself, then please don't post to this thread.
Let's keep this thread upbeat: It's a listing of places we recommend. If you have a problem with a dealership, don't post it here, it will just clutter up the 'winner list'.
Michael


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

*Classic Volkswagen* - WEBSITE
8465 Tyler Blvd.
Mentor, Ohio 44060 
(440) 205-6319
Worked with Rebecca, for a few of the TSB items on the Eos. Beyond that, just a great service department. Highly recommend for EOS warranty, TSB, etc work.
As for sales, we bought the car elsewhere but do not recommend them greatly. Stick to Classic if in the greater Cleveland area.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

While I've had anything but good luck post-sales (with an entirely different dealership mind you) my buying experience was great. I also feel sort of bad, because I was expecting to get a survey mailed to me after wards like I had my previous VW, and when I told the phone survey woman I didn't want to answer the questions and that I would fill in the questionnaire when it was mailed to me, I actually expected them to mail me one.
Anyway I Really liked dealing with 
Dennis Harrington @
Antwerpen Volkswagen
8065 Ritchie Highway
Pasadena, MD 21122
He was more than accommodating to my schedule, since I live more than 1.5 hrs away, didn't try to over-sell me, and was generally very honest and pleasant to deal with. I think by the time I was out the door, he had been there 12+ hours, and never once complained nor was he rude. I also have to hand it to their titling dept./business office. The finance manager screwed up, but they fixed a complicated multi-state registration/title issue in a week without charging me anything for the service. Granted it was their fault, but many places would have tried to charge me anyway due to the costs of overnighting things and using title companies, etc.
Anyway, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dennis Harrington, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Antwerpen Title Dept.


----------



## 356924 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

Purchased my 2007 EOS, from Stadium VW (Mazda, Lincoln, Mercury) in Boardman, Ohio. (North East Oho, suburb of Youngstown.
800-726-8948.
Sales rep was excellent! Bob Bezzarro.
I had a car on order that was not coming in untill the end of January.
Bob worked witht the VW zone rep and found the exact car on order going to another dealership and had it transfered to Boardman. 
Did NOT have to pay even close to MSRP.
Don't know about their service dept. yet (thankfully), but I have heard they are "adequate".
I've had the EOS for 2 weeks and it is an awesome vehicle!!!


----------



## SunRise (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (356924)*

Paul Semhon (alias- Turbo Paul) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Halterman's Auto Ranch 
400 Analomink Road, Route 447
E. Stroudsburg, PA
phone 570 421 6930
FAX 570 517 0252
Although I live in MD, I took the trip to PA to finalize the deal, not just for cost, but because Paul is well informed with EOS info. He helped me get the car I wanted and provided ordering status doing the process.
We (husband and I) got a one way rental, drove from our home area airport to the PA area airport where Paul meet us; drove us to Halterman's Dealership; I purchased my EOS and had a very pleasant return trip home, in my new car.







It was all worth it (the trip and the car)
Since I'm a new VW owner, I just hope I find a VW Service Shop here in the DC Metropolitan area (Maryland, Northern Virginia ) that's as professional and knowledgeable. Open for recommendation...
Happy Holiday's to you all


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (SunRise)*

are there any socal members that can recommend dealers in the los angeles area?


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had a great sales experience with these guys. No pressure. Talk to John Sheehan or Brendan and tell them Jack sent you. I had no real experience with service yet except cleaning the Nav system. Love my Eos. Went in understanding nobody is selling these for less than MSRP. They didn't mark up the car. Very knowledgeable. 
Boardwalk Volkswagen 
One Bair Island Road
Redwood City, CA 94063
(650) 364-0100
Jack


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

How about recommendations for the DC Metro area? Not excited so far with the salesmen I've spoken with so far....


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (JustinW)*

Since its not possible for everyone searching for a nearby dealer to be represented in this thread, I will drop this tool here in the hope it will be of use to someone.
http://www.dealerrater.com/
Its a website called "Dealer Rater". I would like to see more promotion of this site because the more reviews available per dealer will give a clearer picture of the dealers performance. I had to add my own VW dealer last month, and so far no reviews. As the website matures and gets more input, it will become a more useful tool. I feel its a valuable resource to share your experiences, and have hope for Dealer Rater in the future. If anyone knows of a better resource to assist in finding a good dealer, please post it.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*

Pasadena is in the Washington Metro area ^^

_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_How about recommendations for the DC Metro area? Not excited so far with the salesmen I've spoken with so far....


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (JustinW)*

Justin - 
Check your IMs
Richard


----------



## SunRise (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_How about recommendations for the DC Metro area? Not excited so far with the salesmen I've spoken with so far....









If you want to stay locally try Springfield VW; salesperson Susan. 
Outside the area; Turbo Paul is a two hour drive for DC Meto area. That's where I got my EOS.
One of the reasons I signed up with Paul was Springfield's shipment did not have the specs I wanted. This was during the EOS release time period, they were only selling what was being shipped (not taken orders); And you know how some people are, they want what they want and they want it now. Although I had to wait for my car to be built and shipped, I still say it worth it. However you get your EOS,,, the car is all that plus some.








I've yet to try Springfield's service shop.


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

"Turbo Paul is a two hour drive for DC Meto area" -- wow, you are one fast driver (or slow flyer, perhaps...)
My reckoning shows Turbo Paul to be more like 4.5 + hours away. If he was but 2 hours distant, it would be a no- brainer.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I'd like to reccomend the dealer I dealt with here in NJ. This was the second VW I purchased from them and they once again did right buy me including giving me a bottle of Kryotic with the car and going over all the seals with the Kryotic before I picked up the car. They also held it for me in their heated garage since it came in months before I was ready for it.
Millennium Volkswagen 
355 N Gaston Ave
Somerville, NJ 08876 
(908) 685-1033 
salesman was: Chris Biank
ehdg


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (ehdg eos)*

Brendan at Boardwalk in Redwood City..
Brendan Dolan
Internet Sales Manager, Boardwalk Volkswagen, Redwood City, CA
Direct: 650-364-0100 Cell: 650-305-9432 
http://www.boardwalkvw.com



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:00 AM 3-7-2007_


----------



## tgif1111 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (archiea)*

I got my 2.0T Sport Island Gray EOS from VW of Santa Monica -- pretty solid group there. Can't say much for price -- no deals on this hot car! The service team has been quite helpful, especially "JD" -- he's on it and makes stuff happen.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (tgif1111)*

*Progress VW, Red Deer, AB, Canada*
http://www.progress.vwdealer.com/en_CA/
Excellent sales service, if I asked a question they didn't have an answer for, they found out and got back to me. 
Car delivered ahead of schedule, and everything was as it should be.
Haven't dealt with service department yet, but have no reason to believe the service staff won't be just as concientious.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 12:41 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*

This is one will be a short drive for you.
Stohlman VW in Tysons, VA
Eric Asp
Good luck!
-dawn


----------



## shernuf (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

For those of us who live in the Midwest, I bought my Eos from Mark White at Schworer VW in Lincoln, NE.
I bought it below invoice price and negotiated my price through email. (See my other post)
Low pressure. Mark is very nice and knowledgeable about the Eos specifically. Schworer VW, I’m told, routinely sells all of their cars at around $200 over invoice price.
If you are within driving distance, I highly recommend them and it was my best car buying experience.
They have three VW Eos’ left on their lot, two red and a black one.
Check them out here. http://www.schworervolkswagen.com/en_US/
Tell them Scott Lickteig sent you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (shernuf)*

Had a pleasant and efficient buying experience with Congressional Motors of Rockville, MD (Washington, DC metro area, http://congressionalmotors.com/). 
I worked with Jimmy Allegre, their Internet Sales Manager, and found him to be easy to work with and very fair. We conducted price negotiations largely via email for a car to be ordered, and he kept me informed of the status throughout the process. Picked up the car on a Saturday, so the store was busy, but we got through the processing with only a minimal wait.
No experience with the Service side (they were only "ok" 5 years ago with my Passat), so I cannot rate them on Service.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we love*

i'll put my plug in for Carl Jenkins (at Joe Heidt VW in Ramsey NJ) super cool guy








easy to deal with in ordering----he just smiled and wrote down everything i wanted ......if you tell him Jean sent you he will laugh cause the owner didn't want me to have to wait for an i-pod








Sales guy i don't recommend-----short fat guy (threw out his card) at Jack Daniels----he wanted to sell me an EOS to match my eyes----anyone see a green one lately????????


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll put a plug in for Aristocrat VW on 17-92 in Sanford FL.(central Florida north of Orlando) A family owned business where the salesperson takes you through the whole process single-handedly (no going to the tower to check with management bs). . . Honest, great people with a wonderful and very funny service team (cuz in the end, you buy once but service is forever!). . . Ask for Nick or Collette. I bought my EOS there last September and couldn't be happier.


----------



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I can comfortably recommend the service department at Vallejo VW in Vallejo California. The service department there took great care of me for the four 1/2 years that I owned my Passat. The service manager Don is just the nicest and most knowledgable service manager that I have ever dealt with. In all the time that I have dealt with him and the entire service department I never felt that I had to second guess any decision that I ever made dealing with them. They are always able to give me alternatives on a better way to approach any problem that I confront them with.
Mike in the sales department was a nice guy, knowledgabe about EOS and very helpful with financing options and how to get us into the new car we wanted. PH (707)-643-5686 Ask for Mike or Don in Service
You can tell them that John with the Island Gray 2.0T told you to call them


_Modified by WolfinPR at 9:44 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## Robotop (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

*Dirito Bros Walnut Creek Volkswagen*
1840 N Main St
Walnut Creek, CA 94596
P: (925) 934-8224
Fax (925) 934-3529
http://www.diritovw.com/en_US/
*Sales Director: Chris Ramey*
Great guy and extremely knowledgeable. He went the extra mile and searched all of California for my exact specs and was able to locate exactly what we were looking for about 800 miles away in about 3 hours time. He had a driver up there the next day ready to bring it down for us and negotiated a trade with the dealership there to actualize the sale of the car I was looking for. While we decided to not go with that far away vehicle due to transport costs (around $800.00, even though he was going to knock that down to half in the end) and the fact that because it was a trade situation he couldn't offer us a AAA discount (3% over invoice and not a penny more - don't forget to ask for this if you haven't bought yet and have AAA!!), he was able to get one that had *everything* else we wanted (sans the nav system) for the price we were comfortable with. NO pressure!


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we strongly recommend*

I can enthusiastically second an earlier recommendation for:
*Paul Semhon AKA Turbo Paul * 
Halterman's VW
400 Analomink Road
East Stroudsburg, PA 18301
570-421-6930 x297 (voice)
908-246-0804 (mobile)
570-517-0252 (fax)
Paul is great all around. Excellent pre-sales knowledge and advice, great treatment during the order-build-ship phase (important to the Eos fanatic since the ones we want almost always need to be ordered), and a very friendly and relaxed deal-closing. He spent plenty of time with me at pick-up to make sure everything was perfect (and it was!) before I left the lot. Paul's post-sales follow-up and quick answers to any questions completes the picture. Worth the drive (as others have also observed)! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Greg


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we strongly recommend (smith46)*

I just got back from my 5000 service and have to say for once I have been impressed with the service I have received from a dealer. Classic Volkswagen in Orlando has exceeded my expectations and were much better than my Audi dealership experience. I brought my car in for the oil change (had a $49.99 coupon). The also krytoxed my car and remedied an "oops" which I will cover in another post. When they picked me up from work my car was not quite ready, but I had my laptop and was conducting business so I did not notice the wait. My service advisor, Keith, drove up my car and apologized for making me wait (couldn't have been more than 20 minutes) and would not let me pay for the service work. I told him I felt bad and insisted on paying but he said no and chased me out the door








Bruce



_Modified by flheat at 3:18 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we strongly recommend (flheat)*

I have also heard good things said about Classic VW in Orlando by the Phaeton owners from that city. Sounds like this is an above-average dealership.
Michael


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I had a good experience at University VW in Seattle. I also bought a Jetta from them in 2000 and was satisfied. Website: http://www.universityvw.com/
I ordered my Eos on Aug 2, 2006 and it arrived about Dec 8--17 1/2 weeks. They told me 8-12 weeks, but I don't think they really have any control over it. Salesman was Aaron Campbell, and he was very knowledgeable about the Eos. I put a $1,000 deposit down, and paid the rest (MSRP) when I picked it up.
I have not had my Eos serviced yet, so I'll post an update when that happens.


----------



## tupput (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I recommend Carter VW If you're in Seattle. My experience has been great with particularly my sales guy Armon Johnson. Here's the address:
Carter VW
5202 Leary Ave. NW
Seattle, WA 98107
206.782.7474
888.682.7474
http://www.cartervw.com


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll add to this...
Although I didn't get my EOS from them, New century volkwagen in Glendale, California seems to have an energetic staff. Jaime, one of the salespeople, is a big VW fan. Their service center gets a high rating. i may use them for my home base since I'm near glendale.


----------



## darrellc2002 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I definitely recommend Fitzmall of Annapolis, MD. Ron Reid was an amazing salesman. I was in and out in under 45 minutes. They sell all their cars at invoice or below, so there was no need to negotiate. I highly recommend going there if you can not get wonderful service else where.


----------



## vespagirl (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (jdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdl* »_Went in understanding nobody is selling these for less than MSRP. They didn't mark up the car. Very knowledgeable.

Mine was $500 over invoice, which works out to like $2000 under MSRP... so don't believe it when ppl tell ya that.
If you just want to make it hella easy, I reccomend going through Costco's Buyer's Program, their site will point you to a local dealer they have negotiated a lowered price with. I ended up going through Stevens Creek VW in San Jose, their internet sales manager guy. For any model, the set price was invoice+$500, and he searched for a while for the car I wanted despite him getting no comission. It was super easy.


_Modified by vespagirl at 10:12 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

My experience with National VW in Jacksonville, NC:
Sales: There always seems to be a problem with me when I go into a place knowing more than the salesperson. I spent a lot of time on this and other forums researching the vehicle inside and out. I was pretty much a sure thing for a sale, and this dealership was the closest dealership from New Bern, NC (25 miles) I had 2 other choices in Greenville or Goldsboro NC. I went to the dealer with the exact order numbers that VW specified for color, dynaudio, lux and gave the salesman exactly what I wanted and asked him to see if he could find the car I was looking for and call me back. He said he would call me the next day. A week later I called his manager, and let the manager know that his salesman did not follow up on a sure thing. 
The salesman called me back within 30minutes and said that he could not find the car I was looking for, but wouldn't I like to buy the one they had at the dealership! Well, since I had already decided exactly what I wanted this was not the kind of tactic I was expecting. Due to convenience I still continued to deal with this dealer, and had them order the car I wanted. They also offered me a deal on the vehicle due to the fact that I was already pretty ticked at them. 
The car was built specifically for me and delivered to the dealership in the time frame I expected based on what I had been reading here, and I went to get the paperwork done. Financing was not a problem, but they charged me for some kind of mastercoat crap that I had not asked for, and said it was done to all their cars at the dealership. Rather than continue to get angry, I went on ahead and dealt with the fact that they did ONE more thing that I did not ask for. 
As a follow up, my wife suggested to one of the women she worked with to go to the same dealer to look at Passat wagons. The woman and her husband went to look at cars, and the salesman (mine was already gone from the dealership by this point) literally ignored her and would only talk to her husband (AND SHE WAS THE BUYER..it was her money and her financing). It became a joke between her and her husband. I heard about this and made sure to go down and complain to their general manager about this. My wifes co-worker has not made up her mind about what to do, and has not purchased a car yet to my knowledge. 
Service:
After all the interesting sales stuff, I was getting ready to be concerned about the service and parts department....
I LOVE THEM...Service wise I could not be happier, when I went in for my 5000 mile service they took care of all my concerns as well as taking care of a recall on the engine relating to a computer tune that was sent out due to gas mileage concerns. The parts department has been wonderful to work with on the Monster Mats I ordered plus the touch up paint I needed from some dings from regular driving. 
Conclusion: I was less than pleased with National VW's sales department, although the finance manager was great and the sales manager was helpful, I was not impressed with the sales people. Service wise they get a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (vespagirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vespagirl* »_...I recommend going through Costco's Buyer's Program, their site will point you to a local dealer they have negotiated a lowered price with... For any model, the set price was invoice+$500...

I have very mixed feelings about purchasing a vehicle from whatever dealer sells it for the lowest price, as opposed to purchasing the vehicle from your local dealer - the dealership that you intend to take the car to when it needs service.
Many buyers seem to forget that the business relationship exists between themselves and the dealer they purchase the car from, not between themselves and the *importer *of the car - who, for the United States, is Volkswagen of America. 
If you go through a program such as the Costco one that Cindy used, *and* you are satisfied with your overall impression of the dealership when you get there, *and *you can accept bringing the car back to that dealership for service and repair - hey, great, go for it. On the other hand, if you can't accept bringing the car back to the selling dealership for maintenance and service, then you should be purchasing the car from the dealership you plan to take it to for maintenance and service... it's that simple.
There is no doubt whatsoever that the after-sales treatment you will get from your local dealer will be much more personalized and generally far more pleasant if you buy the car from that dealer in the first place. If you purchase a car from a dealer a long way away from your residence because they offer a lower price, you may find that you always wind up 'at the end of the line' when you bring it to your local dealer for service and maintenance. This won't be an issue for simple stuff like oil changes, but it might be an issue for more complex stuff such as warranty service, or getting a flat tire fixed at 5:30 PM on a Friday afternoon.
One possible way of buying from your local dealer and still getting a competitive price is to mention that you have seen such and such a car at the XYZ dealership across town for selling at $xxx price, but you would much prefer to buy locally - so, what can your local dealer offer you? This is pretty much standard practice for folks who live in small towns located around the periphery of larger urban centers. You wind up with the best of both worlds - a competitive price, and the benefits of buying locally. Your local dealer might not match the discount price exactly, but chances are they will be within 1 or 2% of it. Consider that extra 1 or 2% to be an investment in after-sale service.
Michael


----------



## paisano (Apr 26, 2007)

Bill Britt Mazda Volkswagen Suzuki
800-296-2748
5208 Jefferson Davis Hwy
Fredericksburg, VA
22408-2606
http://www.billbritt.com/ 
I cannot vouch for their service department (I havent had opportunity to use it and it is a couple of hours away from me) although it looked good on a Saturday), however they were extremely accomodating, allowed me to purchase the vehicle all through email without setting foot in the dealership except to pick it up - and went the extra mile to try to meet my price, ultimately giving me a fantastic deal on a vehicle they did not even have in-stock. Beat my local dealers by over $2k on the same vehicle.
And Pan, while I do agree that you may get slightly better service or some occassional special treatment from the (unfortunately) somewhat rare good service departments that are out there - the bottom line is that the dealerships must service this vehicle under warranty and do so completely and vigorously. To not do this will affect them and ultimately impact the legitimacy of VW as a respectable mark. 
In addition, if the dealership service departments are smart, they will service the vehicle and do it well so as to develop a relationship and reap the very high profit margins associated with the service they provide after the warranty is up. If the local dealerships tried to shun me or provide lesser service just because I purchased my vehicle elsewhere, it would even moreso justify my purchase by showing the sheer stupidity of the dealership. That said, I usually try to support my local vendors for all purchases and services if they are responsive to my needs/desires & they are within a couple of percent on price. In my case it was almost 7% on a total $35k out the door purchase price. 


_Modified by paisano at 9:11 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Dealers We Recommend*

Owen Sound VW
RR 5, Sunset Strip
Owen Sound, Ontario Canada N4K 5N7
http://www.owensoundvw.com
Barry/Jeff/John Brick
I have bought several new autos from this dealership and they have always given the best available price, trade, and service of all dealers I have visited. Their servicemen are all competent, well trained, and eager to please. 
Although they have not yet sold many new EOS' (lack of product) they have one serviceman who specializes in the EOS, attends all training sessions, and stays up-to-date on all service bulletins. I have added a number of after market items bought through other sources, and they are only to happy to install at fair prices.
I have not always been pleased with the inflexible attitude that VW Corporate exhibits, but this dealership always stands behind their customers.


----------



## pphantom53 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (Eos owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

In Central NJ. Went to David Michael on Rt 9 for a test drive. Wanted to buy but they didn't have my car and said they couldn't get it. Told me I'd have to take what they had and were charging full MSRP. Then apraised my trade in $3,000.00 below the Galves value despite my telling them I had researched the number and knew what it was. The sales manager (mitch) had an arrogant attitude as if they were doing me a favor selling me the car.
Walked out & went to Reydel VW on rt. 27 20 miles away - Sean Hickman (sales associate) and Mike Gales (sales manager) couldn't have been better or more courteous. Found me the exact car I wanted (250 miles away) but no problem for them to secure it and arrange to get it to NJ. Then they gave me full Galves value for my trade in and sold me the car $300.oo above invoice to cover the cost of transporting it from Connecticut. I would have to say it was one of the most satisfying sales experiences I've had when buying anything. I'll be sending a letter to the GM and VW America about this class act right after the one I'm sending to the GM of David Michael and VW Anerica about the first episode.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Eos Dealers that we (pphantom53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pphantom53* »_In Central NJ. Went to David Michael on Rt 9 for a test drive. Wanted to buy but they didn't have my car and said they couldn't get it. Told me I'd have to take what they had and were charging full MSRP. Then apraised my trade in $3,000.00 below the Galves value despite my telling them I had researched the number and knew what it was. The sales manager (mitch) had an arrogant attitude as if they were doing me a favor selling me the car.
Walked out & went to Reydel VW on rt. 27 20 miles away - Sean Hickman (sales associate) and Mike Gales (sales manager) couldn't have been better or more courteous. Found me the exact car I wanted (250 miles away) but no problem for them to secure it and arrange to get it to NJ. Then they gave me full Galves value for my trade in and sold me the car $300.oo above invoice to cover the cost of transporting it from Connecticut. I would have to say it was one of the most satisfying sales experiences I've had when buying anything. I'll be sending a letter to the GM and VW America about this class act right after the one I'm sending to the GM of David Michael and VW Anerica about the first episode. 

Working with dealers in the buying process or getting service is, to me, a roll of the dice. Glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## wjlyerly (Mar 18, 2007)

Any comments on dealers in the RTP area of NC?


----------

